# Understand the output of netstat-nsp pfkey



## brenoro (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, the output of the command "netstat -nsp pfkey" increment is reporting the following:
 69 messages with memory allocation failure
I am implementing racoon + ipsec being accessed by 30 branches.
I would like to understand this information and treat it.
thank you


----------

